# Moving to Germany with British Car Help please



## Nordern (Dec 1, 2020)

My Brother has been offered a great job in Germany and is moving very soon. He is buying a car in the UK and I'm interested to find out how he can get a warranty on his car (2017 plate), get road side repair and recovery (like AA or RAC in UK) and also should he insure it in the UK or Germany? Many thanks for your help.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

First question is: left hand drive or right hand drive? It could affect everything. Though getting warranty service may also be a problem in Germany if the car was purchased in the UK. If he insists on going through with the purchase, he may want to get a COC (Certificate of Conformity) from the manufacturer to show that the car meets EU standards.


----------



## Nordern (Dec 1, 2020)

Bevdeforges said:


> First question is: left hand drive or right hand drive? It could affect everything. Though getting warranty service may also be a problem in Germany if the car was purchased in the UK. If he insists on going through with the purchase, he may want to get a COC (Certificate of Conformity) from the manufacturer to show that the car meets EU standards.


Thank you. It's a right hand drive. I figured it might not be straight forward so thank you for your advice about the COC. Much appreciated.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Why would one not simply buy a car in Germany? The Germans make excellent vehicles.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Nordern said:


> My Brother has been offered a great job in Germany and is moving very soon. He is buying a car in the UK and I'm interested to find out how he can get a warranty on his car (2017 plate), get road side repair and recovery (like AA or RAC in UK) and also should he insure it in the UK or Germany? Many thanks for your help.


If he's resident in Germany, he'll have to register and insure the car in Germany. Personally, I'd not add that kind of stress to moving internationally, especially at a time when local authorities work on a appointment-only basis and it may well take a while to get any appointment.

Road side repair/recovery is offered by ADAC and AvD mainly, but there are others like ARAG, Roland and ACE.

Do a search on "Kfz-Schutzbrief und Automobilclub Vergleich" to get an overview.


----------



## Lil_M (May 16, 2012)

By now I imagine your brother may have already decided on what to do and how to do it, but if you have any additional questions, I'm happy to help. My husband and I brought our UK cars over to Germany and it was actually a lot easier than we'd expected. We were both insured and registered in the UK for a while after bringing the cars over, but within a year we switched the registration, plates, and insurance to Germany no problem. 

Regarding the question of "Why not just buy a car in Germany?" we've at least found that you can get a better deal on a car in the UK and to find something comparable in Germany would cost a decent amount more. (Yeah, a bit awkward and inconvenient reaching across the whole car to grab the ticket out the passenger window from the machine at a car park, but otherwise perfectly fine!)


----------

